# Am I the only rationalist here?



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

You are not the only atheist here. But you are the most intolerant.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You?re funny.
Buy you don't want to be.
You are Darren without a sense of humor


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

You're the only one tearing every belief system apart and for what? A secret hope that there is a God/Religion otherwise why spend so much time disproving it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry pal, could you repeat that.......didn't quite get it..............


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Am I the only realist/rationalist hence automatically atheist?
> Lonely living dead in the REAL world=\


Definition of faith: Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. Hebrews 11:1

Definition of Foolish: Spending alot of time and energy insulting people and trying to disprove something you feel doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah Vinci, you just live with a negative shitty attitude for the rest of your life and see how far it gets you. I'm done with you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

May god forgive you :mrgreen:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a rationalist, I suppose. I do, however, hope there's something better than this bleak rock, but I recognize that there probably isn't.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a Christian with an existentialistic, rationalistic view of life. 
More to come...

Some Christians make me angry because of their shallowness and judgemental attitudes. bah!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I believe in science and facts and respect.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

it's weird how it works. to be a rationalist, you have to realize facts and science are being disproved and readjusted each moment. but also reject the beliefs of anything else that could affect an outcome. I can share the thought of being grim and rational. but there's a point in which you have to say. are those the only things that can affect this? can't i be satisfied of my own volition? would it be a possibility that those religions have truth and fact to them? sure nothings perfect. but isn't that what perfection is? the lack thereof?
even rationalists have looked at quantum physics and proved their beliefs wrong many a time. they laugh and move on. it's an awfully big adventure out here.


----------

